
Ask HN: Is Samsung becoming the new Apple? - sixQuarks
Apple has been losing its mojo. Yeah, they still make a ton of money, but I feel like they&#x27;re no longer cool.<p>I&#x27;m seeing a lot more cool stuff coming from Samsung - they seem to be more hip and in-the-know.<p>Case in point, Youtuber of the year Casey Neistat is putting together a party at Vidcon with Samsung.  A bunch of top youtubers are going to be vlogging using VR from vidcon.<p>The new generation is seeing more cool stuff being done from Samsung right now.  Apple isn&#x27;t even doing anything in VR at the moment.  It really seems to me that Samsung is taking over the hearts and minds right now.
======
Bahamut
Samsung is nothing like Apple - my brother worked for Samsung for almost 2
years at their headquarters in South Korea after graduate school & a post-doc
(Chemistry) and he wonders how they get anything done. They underpay
drastically, overwork people, and treat their employees like garbage because
there's an effectively endless supply of Koreans willing to subject themselves
to the awful conditions for the pride of working for Korea's biggest company.
Every foreigner in R&D there bails after their contract is up for greener
pastures. (basically anywhere but renewing).

I'm not an Apple fanboy by any means, but I'd bet on them to be more
innovative & successful in the long run over Samsung.

------
vardump
I like Samsung's hardware.

But they seem to have some serious organizational issues when it comes to
software. Probably more at the top than at the bottom. Their software
requirements and design process must be crap. Perhaps there are too few people
in their leadership that understand software.

I don't think they're any danger for Apple/Google/Microsoft until they fix
their leadership issues.

Maybe Samsung will end up being another Nokia.

~~~
samfisher83
Samsung is much more diversified than Nokia. They are a different beast than
Apple Google msft. They are more like GE.

------
sotojuan
Samsung is the opposite of hip.

